# Hello to everyone



## Vetkind (Jan 3, 2005)

First post on im so hey to everyone.

I've been Lurking in these forums for more then 9 months already done some amazing stuff to my body and just wanna say thx to everyone.

Especially to luke who has become my idol and yeah i think i kinda nearly look like him now so thx m8!

I have lost 61 lb thx to these forums so thx to everyone and eventhough i'm new i kinda know alot what's going on here(not everything though) so thx to
one and all.

-cheers


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

ME.....?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 3, 2005)

_Making a false member just to increase you self-steem is kind of sad Luke. _


----------



## Du (Jan 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Making a false member just to increase you self-steem is kind of sad Luke. _


----------



## Vetkind (Jan 3, 2005)

Well it might be lame but that's the ideal way i wanna look.

maybe it's just me ? i dunno?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

Vetkind said:
			
		

> Well it might be lame but that's the ideal way i wanna look.
> 
> maybe it's just me ? i dunno?


Thank you very much man


----------



## Vieope (Jan 3, 2005)

_Luke and Vetkind sitting in a tree.. _


----------



## Du (Jan 3, 2005)

Dont worry about Vieope. Apparently theyve put computers in Mental Wards in Brazilian hospitals. Pay him no mind, Vetkind. 

BTW, welcome to IronMag, we hope ya stay for a while.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Luke and Vetkind sitting in a tree.. _


Vieope and MinoLee having butt sex on the beach ...


----------



## Vieope (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Vetkind (Jan 3, 2005)

thx for the welcome and don't worry i'm rather use to vieope's meaningless posts(maybe if vieope worked out as much as he posts those meaningless things he'd be my idol instead of luke?  jokes all good fun no harm vieope without you IM wouldn't be IM )


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

Lukes body is a very nice thing to aim for. my sights are set...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> . my sights are set...


 
You sunk my battle ship


----------



## Vieope (Jan 3, 2005)

Vetkind said:
			
		

> thx for the welcome and don't worry i'm rather use to vieope's meaningless posts(maybe if vieope worked out as much as he posts those meaningless things he'd be my idol instead of luke?  jokes all good fun no harm vieope without you IM wouldn't be IM )


_In my keyboard each key is attached to an exercise that I need to do first. IM Keyboard Vieope edition._


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

don't worry i can raise it up again...


----------



## Vetkind (Jan 3, 2005)

Rockgazer i meant that in a none sexualway and plz don't give me some flashbacks (i've read your ultimate fantasy threads and let's just say yes....So how bout this wheather?)


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2005)

Vetkind welcome to IM!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## cmrapp11 (Jan 9, 2005)

welcome and CONGRATS on all you've accomplished so far!!! KEEP IT UP!!!


----------

